# Is there an AEROCYCLE thread that compares features/paint etc over the years



## bike

did not find one


----------



## Freqman1

I've not seen one but in my brief research it seems the '34-5 models have the same paint scheme. The '36 model has a different paint scheme on the fenders-like the Autocycle. Also the '36 has a fork stop to keep the truss rods from hitting the tank. I actually think this feature may have been introduced sometime in '35 though based on my observations. What is it specifically you are looking for? V/r Shawn


----------



## bike

*tthe gray matter I lost*

I stopped studying schwinn a long time ago cause I had most of them and had lots of catalogs but now memory is fading and I would like to refresh the details
thanks!


----------



## cyclingday

Freqman1 said:


> Also the '36 has a fork stop to keep the truss rods from hitting the tank. I actually think this feature may have been introduced sometime in '35 though based on my observations.
> 
> The 34 models didn't have an alphabet prefix in the serial number, so they are easy to identify. The fork stop shows up on some 34 models.
> The old school of thought, was that only the 36 models had the fork stop.
> I'm of the thought that 36 was a run out year for the model, and that 35 was the actual last year of manufacture. I would love to see some production numbers for the various years, because I would be really surprised if Schwinn was cranking out Aerocycles in the same year that the Cyclock equipped Autocycle and Motorbike were issued.


----------



## raidingclosets

That sounds more correct, my '34 had the fork stop (broke off at some point in it's life)...Are there actually aerocycle frames out there that never had stops?  Or did they just appear that way because the stop broke off?



cyclingday said:


> Freqman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the '36 has a fork stop to keep the truss rods from hitting the tank. I actually think this feature may have been introduced sometime in '35 though based on my observations.
> 
> The 34 models didn't have an alphabet prefix in the serial number, so they are easy to identify. The fork stop shows up on some 34 models.
> The old school of thought, was that only the 36 models had the fork stop.
> I'm of the thought that 36 was a run out year for the model, and that 35 was the actual last year of manufacture. I would love to see some production numbers for the various years, because I would be really surprised if Schwinn was cranking out Aerocycles in the same year that the Cyclock equipped Autocycle and Motorbike were issued.
Click to expand...


----------



## aasmitty757

My 35 has the fork stop on the frame.


----------



## Freqman1

I would tend to agree with Marty about '36 being the run out year and I, too, would be surprised if they were offered for the full year. My bike actually has a '35 serial number but has the '36 only paint scheme on the fenders which I assume was copied from the original pattern. I would really love to see a pic of my bike before it was restored (hint, hint Steve). Just curious Marty since yours also has the '36 paint if it has a '36 serial? It would be nice to see someone do some serious research on these so we could get a better picture of what was produced and when to include the Chicago Cycle supply painted bikes in blue/cream, orange/black, green/cream, black/cream, others??? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

My Aero also has the fork stop, and is a 34 model. no alphabet prefix in the serial number.
The only thing about the the paint scheme that I have noticed, that always seems to get lost in translation on restored bikes, is that the dart on the front fender is much smaller and narrower than on other models in the Schwinn lineup.


----------



## Freqman1

I didn't think the '34/5 had the fender dart? I thought they just had the outline stripes around the fender? After looking at a bunch of these online there seems to be no rhyme or reason. Most, it seems, have the dart. There are a few with no dart though? Looks like an area ripe for research to me or at least for some of the Schwinn experts to chime in to set us straight. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98

Can we see *all *the different colors of Aerocycles out there I'm in the market for a paint job on my 34 Aerocycle?  I like the red & silver, but open to black & tan or Blue & cream.


----------



## Jeff54

jacdan98 said:


> Can we see *all *the different colors of Aerocycles out there I'm in the market for a paint job on my 34 Aerocycle?  I like the red & silver, but open to black & tan or Blue & cream.




Google images; 1934 Aerocycle. There's other years with different colors there too. Or, just change the year too see more verity of color on different models.  

LINK: https://www.google.com/search?q=34+...ontextMenu&tbm=isch&q=1934+Aerocycle&imgdii=_


----------



## Freqman1

You can go to Nostalgic.net (Dave's site) and see the couple of different colors shown on Google images with a lot less searching. Unfortunately there isn't a pic of Mike Wolf's blue and cream bike, a green/cream bike, or a black/cream bike. I know of one blue/cream being restored now and about a year and a half ago a black/cream so-so restored bike sold for about $6900. I believe the guy that sold that bike also owns the orange/black bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker

shawn,if you want to see yours b4 get ahold of evan hatcher i think he did that one,he might remember it,was along time ago though,he had one at the penn show that he did,was red and silver


----------



## raidingclosets

Blue and Cream 





Black and Cream (Restored, not sure if there's any surviving original Black and Cream...I've never seen one)




Burgundy and Cream







Green (Overpaint? since there's no graphic on the tank)




Orange and Black







Red and Silver


----------



## raidingclosets

*Fender Darts*

Regarding the fender darts... I'm under the assumption they all had them (as my '34 does), I believe the red paint was just thin and wore off (as is the case with my bike).

Jason


----------



## bike

*My favoite one --- and oh yeah ai have og and restored gangways for sale...*





xhtc@yahoo.com


----------



## jacdan98

Black & Tan


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I like the blue personally


----------



## Freqman1

raidingclosets said:


> Black and Cream (Restored, not sure if there's any surviving original Black and Cream...I've never seen one)
> View attachment 169278




This was the bike sold on Ebay. I believe the guy lives in Washington state and has the orange/black bike as well. I, too, really like the blue/cream combo. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*little known fact....about aerocycles*

An old collector guy some years back told me that some guys were using 35 double diamond motorbike frames.....knocking out the middle bar to build aerocycles when the supply was low for the tanks that were found.....this may explain why some bikes dont have that tank protector tab under the down tube.... thus making the 35 DD more scarce in numbers....


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*..........................*

i like two paint schemes... marroon/ivory and silver/red one....although the blue one looks cool too...... though if i had to pick one....im a silver/red fan with orange tires....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Red n silver is ehh... its like every 57 Chevy that's red n white.. just my two coins
Course I wouldn't complain if I had either in those colors


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*colors are the least of the problems....*

i wish more advanced collectors would be more forth coming and posted pics about to wire up an aerocycle.... cant be too difficult.... but itll be a lost art if someone does not step up.... colors are the least of our worries..... incidently was there a cobalt blue version as well....?


----------



## jacdan98

Can anyone help me with the geometry of a my Aerocycle frame It was broken then fixed, but I think now the frame is shorter than it was before it broke? Help! 

 *(the different lengths)*
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Top tube: two lengths (1)____    (2) ____
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Down tube:_____
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Seat tube:____


Thank,
jack


----------



## Freqman1

SJ_BIKER said:


> i wish more advanced collectors would be more forth coming and posted pics about to wire up an aerocycle.... cant be too difficult.... but itll be a lost art if someone does not step up.... colors are the least of our worries..... incidently was there a cobalt blue version as well....?




Of course mine is a restored bike and the battery tray has been rebuilt but my headlight, tailight, and horn all work. Like all other bikes make sure you got juice and a ground. Cycling day (Marty) has an original so maybe he could provide info on the original wiring. These originally took the big round battery but mine has been converted to four D cells. I believe the dark blue (cobalt) was the only blue. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98

Mike Wolf has a blue Aerocycle


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

The blue one I posted was in better condition then his... Was ... Unfortunately it's now red n silver or some random color. ..


----------



## raidingclosets

I believe Mike Wolfe's is the same blue bike I posted, it was on eBay and didn't sell then relisted and ended early and showed up on his site shortly after. I believe at least 3 blue Aeros have turned up. (4 counting a frame and fenders that turned up sporting blue paint)


----------



## jacdan98

What was the asking price for the blue Aerocycle that didn't sell?


----------



## cyclingday

There is a schematic for wiring up the Aerocycle on Bicyclechronicles.com
At least there used to be.
The format of that site has changed, and that information may not be available anymore.
The wire used, was armored 18 awg.


----------



## raidingclosets

Wow, that's sad...always wondered what happened to the blue one you posted, didn't figure it'd been repainted.



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The blue one I posted was in better condition then his... Was ... Unfortunately it's now red n silver or some random color. ..


----------



## slick

So who repainted the blue one and boy was that a stupid move. The paint on it looked better than most of my original paint bikes that aren't even half as rare as an Aerocycle.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I dunno. .. its the story I got from a few of the schwinn gurus...


----------



## cyclingday

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


>




So you guys are saying that this bike got re painted?

If that's the case, what a bummer!
It probably looks like it was dipped in plastic now.


----------



## Freqman1

jacdan98 said:


> Can anyone help me with the geometry of a my Aerocycle frame It was broken then fixed, but I think now the frame is shorter than it was before it broke? Help! View attachment 169346 *(the different lengths)*
> Top tube: two lengths (1)____    (2) ____
> Down tube:_____
> Seat tube:__13 1/4"__
> 
> 
> Thank,
> jack





I was able to measure the seat tube but for anything else I would have to remove the tank which is a somewhat involved process. According to the '35 literature the frame was offered in two sizes: 16" and 18". Mine measures 18" from the center of the crank hanger to the top of the seat tube. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Regarding the paint scheme pictured is the '34 dealer brochure. As you can clearly see there is no fender dart. I have seen pics of original paint bikes without the dart as well. Possibly the very early bikes did not have the dart?






Also from the '34 brochure notice that the fork stop is not present. The '35 literature I have does not show the fork stop either but I think that is because they recycled the '34 pic for '35. Also as I noted above the '35 lit mentions two different frame sizes-16" & 18". Lastly going back to something Marty said earlier about the '36 being a carry over model; first I haven't seen any '36 lit listing the Aerocycle, secondly, if it was offered in '36, the precedent of keeping the previous deluxe model in the line-up was set by the B10E which is shown at least through the '35 catalog meaning the B10E, Aerocycle, and newly introduced Cycleplane (Motorbike) were all available at the same time. So here are my thoughts on what we have so far. I believe the very early '34s didn't have the dart or the fork stop which were introduced at some point that year. I also question whether the Aerocycle was carried through to the '36 year. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*whaaaaaa..............*

and whats up with the funky sprocket......


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*and.........*

and no dog leg crank....woe


----------



## Freqman1

SJ_BIKER said:


> and whats up with the funky sprocket......




I believe Mark Mann's original Aero has this chainring. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*so on this first year aero....*

would the paint job on this first aerocycle happen to be grey or silver?? I m dying to know.....after all they had to be up to doing things a lil differently.... after all it is what they did.....


----------



## Freqman1

SJ_BIKER said:


> would the paint job on this first aerocycle happen to be grey or silver?? I m dying to know.....after all they had to be up to doing things a lil differently.... after all it is what they did.....




I believe they were all silver. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98

Freqman1 said:


> I was able to measure the seat tube but for anything else I would have to remove the tank which is a somewhat involved process. According to the '35 literature the frame was offered in two sizes: 16" and 18". Mine measures 18" from the center of the crank hanger to the top of the seat tube. V/r Shawn





Thanks Freqman1! Anyone have the other measurements??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jacdan98 said:


> Thanks Freqman1! Anyone have the other measurements??



Nooo....you just invite dave and vince to start a discussion when you ask questions like that!....


----------



## raidingclosets

I assume the brochure illustrations weren't exactly as the bikes ended up looking or as they were equipped.  The saddle for instance is something I've never seen, a wire frame chassis with the metal lipped top...not saying it doesn't exist just that I've been searching for aerocycle pictures and watching auctions for years and haven't seen one pop up.  And depending on how detailed you want to get, the pancake horn bracket is missing the tab that folds over the side of the stem.  
I think the brochure shows a close idea of what the production bikes were with some artistic liberties taken. 

Just my thoughts, 
Jason



Freqman1 said:


> Regarding the paint scheme pictured is the '34 dealer brochure. As you can clearly see there is no fender dart. I have seen pics of original paint bikes without the dart as well. Possibly the very early bikes did not have the dart?
> 
> 
> View attachment 169400
> 
> Also from the '34 brochure notice that the fork stop is not present. The '35 literature I have does not show the fork stop either but I think that is because they recycled the '34 pic for '35. Also as I noted above the '35 lit mentions two different frame sizes-16" & 18". Lastly going back to something Marty said earlier about the '36 being a carry over model; first I haven't seen any '36 lit listing the Aerocycle, secondly, if it was offered in '36, the precedent of keeping the previous deluxe model in the line-up was set by the B10E which is shown at least through the '35 catalog meaning the B10E, Aerocycle, and newly introduced Cycleplane (Motorbike) were all available at the same time. So here are my thoughts on what we have so far. I believe the very early '34s didn't have the dart or the fork stop which were introduced at some point that year. I also question whether the Aerocycle was carried through to the '36 year. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 169399


----------



## raidingclosets

*Wiring Diagrams*

Both variations of the diagram are actually in one of MarkIV's albums here too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











cyclingday said:


> There is a schematic for wiring up the Aerocycle on Bicyclechronicles.com
> At least there used to be.
> The format of that site has changed, and that information may not be available anymore.
> The wire used, was armored 18 awg.


----------



## raidingclosets

*1936*

As far as literature mentioning them in '36, the 1936 Schwinn catalog doesn't advertise the Aerocycle for sale but does offer the aero taillight as an option for any other bike. I've seen original advertisements from independent hardware stores offering them for sale in '36.  If I'm not mistaken some bikes have been dated by the crank stamp of '36, but whether the frames were made then or if it was just leftover stock is anyones guess.


----------



## Freqman1

raidingclosets said:


> I assume the brochure illustrations weren't exactly as the bikes ended up looking or as they were equipped.  The saddle for instance is something I've never seen, a wire frame chassis with the metal lipped top...not saying it doesn't exist just that I've been searching for aerocycle pictures and watching auctions for years and haven't seen one pop up.  And depending on how detailed you want to get, the pancake horn bracket is missing the tab that folds over the side of the stem.
> I think the brochure shows a close idea of what the production bikes were with some artistic liberties taken.
> 
> Just my thoughts,
> Jason




Jason,
    I would agree that the catalog/ad illustrations are not exact in some details. Like I said though I have seen pics of original paint bikes that corroborate the ad illustration. Thanks to pg for starting this thread. At least some of us have learned quite a bit. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike

*Great when there can still be discussion*

on an Iconic bike- hard to find in the auto world!
Thanks everyone


----------



## cyclingday

raidingclosets said:


> IMG]http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=77935&d=1356133079[/IMG]
> 
> 
> I thought that it was interesting, that the schematic shows the early E/A flipper button for the horn, and that it calls out for a rubber insulator between the clamp and handlebars.
> 
> That's a tough button to find.


----------



## raidingclosets

Yeah, both the schematic and the '34 Schwinn brochure with the aero on the cover show the flipper button.  Indeed very difficult to find, original equipment on the aerocycle and the Elgin Blackhawk if I'm not mistaken. Not surprising EA changed the design, seems awfully dainty in comparison to the bakelite version and nearly every example I've seen (regardless of how nice) has a crack in the housing.



cyclingday said:


> raidingclosets said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=77935&d=1356133079[/IMG]
> 
> 
> I thought that it was interesting, that the schematic shows the early E/A flipper button for the horn, and that it calls out for a rubber insulator between the clamp and handlebars.
> 
> That's a tough button to find.
Click to expand...


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I was super lucky to buy one NOS.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few pics of my 34


----------



## bike

*Yes, Yes you were!*



markivpedalpusher said:


> I was super lucky to buy one NOS.




I would like to buy one in any condition!


----------



## Freqman1

Thanks for the pics Mark. A few questions; is your seat red? Does the front fender have the dart? and is the front part of the rack that attaches to the seat stays painted or cad plated? The reason I ask about the rack is I've seen them both ways on original bikes and wonder if this was a year thing i.e. 34 vice 35/6.  V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Good Morning

My seat is red and the front mounting piece on the rack appears to be cad plating but I've seen them painted as well. Some more pics.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Anyone else notice the emblem on the back of a mini Cooper looks like the aerocycle front light bezel?


----------



## bike

*hmm*



SJ_BIKER said:


> An old collector guy some years back told me that some guys were using 35 double diamond motorbike frames.....knocking out the middle bar to build aerocycles when the supply was low for the tanks that were found.....this may explain why some bikes dont have that tank protector tab under the down tube.... thus making the 35 DD more scarce in numbers....




you need to flip the top bar around too (at least...)


----------



## Freqman1

I don't think that story holds much water. I'm not so sure there was ever an abundance of tanks out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike

*I have to say*



Freqman1 said:


> I don't think that story holds much water. I'm not so sure there was ever an abundance of tanks out there. V/r Shawn




I have seen more lose aerocycle tanks than superdeluxe canti tanks - also maybe as many doors as cycleplane/ autocycle doors. (Probably because of the cool graphics on the aero door)
and I have seen a quite few of bare bones aeros(5-6? 10?) with welds on the top tube...
Still- "Abundance" is not a word I would use here.


----------



## jacdan98

Freqman1 said:


> I don't think that story holds much water. I'm not so sure there was ever an abundance of tanks out there. V/r Shawn




I believe the aerocycle has a flaw in the frame design? Most of the aerocycles broke, a lot rusted out or they were beyond repair. People kept the tank and instead of repairing the frame they used the next best thing the DD just use the top tube off there aerocycle and put it on a unbroken, non rusted frame. check your frame it could be a DD. My frame is real but when it broke someone didn't have the right geometry to repair it correctly that's why I need the correct geometry from a unbroken frame. Any help would be great! I thought this website would be a good source for that, so I can get my bike back on the road.  If anyone has a aerocycle frame for sale please contact me. Unbroken preferred.

Thanks,
jackdaniel


----------



## Freqman1

Sorry but I'm not buying that one either. First I haven't heard of any other broke frames. Secondly, more than likely, if the bike became unserviceable they probably chucked the whole thing. The only real weakness I've seen on these is the bottom of the tank (battery tray) which was subject to the same battery acid/corrosion issues of most tanks. Regarding the measurements-unless someone has one of these tore down removing the tank is a PITA so I don't think I will be doing it anytime soon but surely someone here has a project as well they could measure. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98

Freqman1 said:


> Sorry but I'm not buying that one either. First I haven't heard of any other broke frames. Secondly, more than likely, if the bike became unserviceable they probably chucked the whole thing. The only real weakness I've seen on these is the bottom of the tank (battery tray) which was subject to the same battery acid/corrosion issues of most tanks. Regarding the measurements-unless someone has one of these tore down removing the tank is a PITA so I don't think I will be doing it anytime soon but surely someone here has a project as well they could measure. V/r Shawn





Thanks Freqman, I know someone out there in Cabe land wants to see another aerocycle done correct and that's what I'm trying to accomplish here.


----------



## raidingclosets

When the frames do have breaks they do tend to be upper bar meets the seat post, whether this is specific to and common on aerocycles or common on other bikes as well I'm not sure... 





I don't have a close up, but it looks like heat's been applied to the area on the orange bike as well 






There's another one too, but I'm having trouble finding the picture of it....



Freqman1 said:


> Sorry but I'm not buying that one either. First I haven't heard of any other broke frames. Secondly, more than likely, if the bike became unserviceable they probably chucked the whole thing. The only real weakness I've seen on these is the bottom of the tank (battery tray) which was subject to the same battery acid/corrosion issues of most tanks. Regarding the measurements-unless someone has one of these tore down removing the tank is a PITA so I don't think I will be doing it anytime soon but surely someone here has a project as well they could measure. V/r Shawn


----------



## jacdan98

Here's one from the web.


----------



## raidingclosets

Nice, that's the one I was thinking of!


jacdan98 said:


> View attachment 169654
> 
> Here's one from the web.


----------



## cyclingday

I've always wondered, if the frame design was flawed and inherently weak, or was the actual problem with the lack of seatpost engagement?
The typical posts of the day, were about 8 inches long, so with a taller rider, there wasn't enough post inserted in the frame.


----------



## bike

*Excellent observation*



cyclingday said:


> I've always wondered, if the frame design was flawed and inherently weak, or was the actual problem with the lack of seatpost engagement?
> The typical posts of the day, were about 8 inches long, so with a taller rider, there wasn't enough post inserted in the frame.




Seems an 'undertank' bar would be very good at combating the catilevering stress of the seatpost.

Brain cannot remember all the broken ones -but I thought they broke in front too.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

And along comes the iconic straight bar design 
A classic is born from a design flaw... well maybe that's how it worked out anyways


----------



## markivpedalpusher




----------



## markivpedalpusher




----------



## Freqman1

Where do I get a poster like that Mark! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

3 in 1 oil is still available. I use it to lube the chain and brake disks.
Now if only the Schwinn Aerocycle was still available.


----------



## markivpedalpusher




----------



## markivpedalpusher




----------



## fordmike65

markivpedalpusher said:


>




Looks like the coolest kid on the block for sure. Is that you in a previous life Mark?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Freqman1 said:


> Where do I get a poster like that Mark! V/r Shawn



 The 3 & 1? I may have 1 extra.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like the coolest kid on the block for sure. Is that you in a previous life Mark?



 Na not me I have a fat head I was one of those punks on the side LOL


----------



## Jeff54

Some type of presentation,, and all the street kids are jealous.. Football or  Polio,, he's got sneakers on and something on his legs too.. 

In front of shoe store, as if there was a contest, and those kids were hoping to be winners for a shoe publicity stint. 

I'm liking the dark skinned girl, on the far left, she's found her true love.. 

Just plain classic, buster brown type street kids posing,, 




markivpedalpusher said:


>


----------



## aasmitty757

*At Least*



bike said:


> you need to flip the top bar around too (at least...)






SJ_BIKER said:


> An old collector guy some years back told me that some guys were using 35 double diamond motorbike frames.....knocking out the middle bar to build aerocycles when the supply was low for the tanks that were found.....this may explain why some bikes dont have that tank protector tab under the down tube.... thus making the 35 DD more scarce in numbers....






jacdan98 said:


> Can anyone help me with the geometry of a my Aerocycle frame It was broken then fixed, but I think now the frame is shorter than it was before it broke? Help! View attachment 169346 *(the different lengths)*
> Top tube: two lengths (1)____    (2) ____
> Down tube:_____
> Seat tube:____
> 
> 
> Thank,
> jack




"Bike" has a great point on the top bar needs to be reversed, at least. 

I think it was mentioned in reference somewhere, they were using B10 frames also, the problem being both of those frames are different than the Aerocycle top bar. The rear section of the top bar has a slight arch to it before the front bend.

The 35 double diamond frame top bar is arched the full length where as the B10 top bar is parallel to its bottom bar until the rear bend. (or if reversed, the front). A few other minor differences if you were using a B10 frame.

I'm not saying it wasn't done, I don't think it would be that difficult if you had a reference frame to go by and some metal work experience and welding skills.

The third quote was put in for the reference picture, it doesn't show up on my PC so you may have to click on it to show up.


----------



## hzqw2l

*Original Red?*

This one looks original.


----------



## Nickinator

looks like the original silver paint was painted over with red.

Nick.



hzqw2l said:


> This one looks original.
> View attachment 172196View attachment 172197View attachment 172198View attachment 172199View attachment 172200View attachment 172201


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Beautiful cool bike either way.


----------



## cds2323

hzqw2l said:


> This one looks original.
> View attachment 172196View attachment 172197View attachment 172198View attachment 172199View attachment 172200View attachment 172201




Sold at auction 11-8-14 for $9400.


----------



## Spence36

Has a phantom sprocket but cool bike love the seat !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36

I have the gothic sprocket aswell on mine 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36

Marks on the left mine in the right !! 
Coaster ride back in April 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------

